# 2013 Specialized Allez Comp max tire size?



## valentin_84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Specialized Bicycle Components

Hey guys, I want to order some more cushy tires for my '13 Allez Comp so I'd like to go as wide as will fit. Anyone have the same bike with a 28c or larger tire? Pics would be awesome! Thanks!!!


----------

